
BATMAN wants to break Android free from WiFi - treskot
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/batman-wants-to-break-android-free-from-wifi-20130213/
======
benaiah
Curious as to whether this uses a complex-system "ant" approach. I just
modeled one for a final last semester.

